

Barrage: Write once, run everywhere patterns for sensor data analytics - jherritz
https://blog.miosoft.com/2015/06/introducing-barrage/

======
fomojola
Neat: sounds like an event stream processor. I've done this in the past with
temperature sensors using open source libraries like Esper
([https://github.com/espertechinc/esper](https://github.com/espertechinc/esper))
and in exchange for a bit of additional complexity you can do really
interesting things like convert almost natural language alert definitions into
running code.

~~~
jherritz
Interesting that you would bring up the concept of almost natural language.
Barrage is actually built on top of Avail which is sincerely the most
expressive language I've ever seen. Check it out:
[https://www.availlang.org/](https://www.availlang.org/)

------
flashman
This is very interesting but does raise the question of how to adequately
define patterns. One would have to have a working understanding of the type of
events that need alerts, and how they look on a sensor, as well as what type
of false alarm could look the same. But it is a definite step up from
threshold-based alerting, which is hugely susceptible to false alarms.

~~~
jherritz
Using the patterns on their own is a bit of an iterative process, but I'm sure
you can imagine how it's a substrate on which all kinds of interesting
automation of pattern learning could be built.

